# No it's not me.



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Pretty cool video.My niegbor has 12,000 ton and I thought that was big.
http://www.farms.com/ExpertsCommentary/video-cy-harvesting-silage-2014-92-833-ton-pile-83631.aspx


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Where is this?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

discbinedr said:


> Where is this?


Murdock,Mn.About 3 hrs north of me.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

The tractors look like Tonka toys on top of that pile.
Why would anyone want that much silage in one pile? What kind of barns are those in the background?


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

A friend on mine he told me 1 day at the cafe he had 295000 ton to put up . He runs 7 big choppers along with dozens of semi's pulling silage trailers . I was doing some wheat hay work down in the edge of Texas and they were putting up triticale , had 7 r450 jd's some with 30 drapers, reminded me of kicking a ant den and watching the ants............Cactus is a big outfit when it comes to feeding cattle. There is a 5 rivers yard down the road from here and they put up around 75000 tons , We used to grow 1750 acres of irrigated silage corn then go to wheat , graze it out and do it all over again. I have seen choppers evolve over the last 40 years, some are quite impressive, I remember the 1st 8 row kemmper that my cutters had , these days 12 rows + , incredible . Fill a truck fast ..............


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I know you have to do what you have to do, but when the FWA is dragging the truck thru the field, that's how you get the deep compaction that no ripper will ever reach.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

wow that's one big pile. pretty impressive.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

There was a dairy in SoDak that put up an estimated 275,000 tons last year, maybe two years ago. And I thought pulling the tarp on 1000 tons was a pain in the ass.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

ANewman said:


> The tractors look like Tonka toys on top of that pile.
> Why would anyone want that much silage in one pile? What kind of barns are those in the background?


Looks like a cross ventilated dairy barn


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Gee I thought I had a good pile when we got the 16x50 filled.





Unloader is three feet above the staves. I get it all sloped up with the fork and pack it in with my feet then tuck the plastic in


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Never messed with plastic, about time we got the 24x80 filled with corn silage we got the unloader set back up and started using it about immediately.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

It says Cy's harvesting.....must be you!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Any idea how big of a footprint that pile has? Impressive. Nice looking Tonka toys.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I think I saw a Dodge pickup in the background, it's gotta be Cy!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

stack em up said:


> I think I saw a Dodge pickup in the background, it's gotta be Cy!


Or just someone else who knows a nice truck when he sees it.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

mlappin said:


> Never messed with plastic, about time we got the 24x80 filled with corn silage we got the unloader set back up and started using it about immediately.


If I had a silo that big I wouldn't either. We feed this silo last feed out of the other two silos and any we have in a bag first. Chop all we need then green chop till there is no corn left then feed from silos or graze till we bring them in for the winter then feed from the silos


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

I remember those days bgriffin. We had 2 24x80 Harvestores and 2 16x55 staves. We converted the Harvestores to top unload in the late '90's. Still put up bag silage as well. Silos got packed, tarped with plastic, and weren't opened until late winter. We eventually quit filling the Harvestores when we switched to 10'x200' bags. Still filled the 2 staves, as they would stay very cold, so we would open them up in the heat of summer. Silage would stay much cooler like that.


----------

